# Mechanische Tastaturen unterschiede



## Aks-ty (19. April 2012)

Hey Leute ich wollte mal fragen was die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen "Knöpfen" sind....
Ich lese hier im Forum öfters mal das man hier von Blauen,Braunen,Roten u.s.w. "Knöpfen" Spricht nun wollte ich mal fragen was genau die unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen ausführungen sind. Da ich mir die Razer Black Widow Ultimate gekauft habe und ich diese Tastatur einfach nur genial finde. Nun interessieren mich aber doch die unterschiede zwischen den verschieden ausführungen dieser "Knöpfe".


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2012)

Manche haben einen Druckpunkt... andere nicht, andere verursachen ein Klicken, wenn sie schalten, andere nicht, auch der Schaltweg unterscheidet sich sowie die Kraft die nötig ist um sie auszulösen. Diese Punkte unterscheiden sich so gravierend, dass die Unterschiede zwischen manchen mechanischen Tastaturen größer sind als zwischen manchen Mechanischen und manchen Rubberdome Tastaturen- jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. April 2012)

Keyboard Switches.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (19. April 2012)

und was ist daran so genial jetzt an der Razer widow???

ich kann an meiner so viel details ablesen.... z.B. kann ich sehen wieviel Ram und CPU grade ausgelastet werden...
so weiss ich ob ich noch reserven mit mein PC hab oder vielleicht nachrüsten muss...
DAs finde ich genial

und etwas günstiger war die auch


----------



## Push (19. April 2012)

hier kannst du dich etwas schlau lesen   
btw ne mechanische Tastatur schlägt ne Rubberdome um Welten ... 
nen Display etc ist nur Spielerei, wer's braucht bitte, aber es macht die Tastatur nicht besser ... 

Mechanical Keyboard Guide
[Sammelthread] Mechanische Tastaturen und andere Sonderwünsche
Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest : Einführung und Überblick
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../136140-ubersicht-mechanische-tastaturen.html
etc usw


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2012)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> und was ist daran so genial jetzt an der Razer widow???
> 
> ich kann an meiner so viel details ablesen.... z.B. kann ich sehen wieviel Ram und CPU grade ausgelastet werden...
> so weiss ich ob ich noch reserven mit mein PC hab oder vielleicht nachrüsten muss...
> ...


 
Wer so spielereien wie Display braucht, ok. Aber mechanische bieten einen besseren Anschlag, eine höhere Lebensdauer, der Auslöseweg ist kürzer weil da schon bei 2mm ausgelöst wird. Dazu ist die Beleuchtung besser weil jede einzelne Keycap eine eigene LED hat. Nicht nur ein paar LED´s die das Licht über die komplette Tastatur verteilen müssen.


----------



## Aks-ty (19. April 2012)

Danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten jetzt versteht man die unterschiede^^ ich möchte meine Black Widow jetzt schon nicht mehr missen is einfach genail^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2012)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> ...ich möchte meine Black Widow jetzt schon nicht mehr missen is einfach genail^^


 
...bis Du mal eine _richtig_ gute Mecha unter die Griffel bekommen hast. Nein, ich nenne jetzt _keine_ Herstellernamen...


----------



## Aks-ty (19. April 2012)

weiß nicht was ihr an der Razer immer zu meckern habt ^^
Tastenanschlag genial, beleuchtung genial und der Style aussergewöhnlich^^
Finde die Klasse wird die Zeit zeigen ob sie das Geld wert ist oder nicht^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2012)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> Finde die Klasse wird die Zeit zeigen ob sie das Geld wert ist oder nicht^^


 Also ich finde, dies zeigt sich gleich nach dem auspacken des jeweiligen Produktes.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

Was hast du gegen die BWU ? 
Meiner Meinung nach eine Top-Tastatur. Nicht besser, aber auch nicht schlechter als manch andere Mecha


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2012)

Ich sage es mal so: Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.


----------



## conspiracy (19. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du gegen die BWU ?
> Meiner Meinung nach eine Top-Tastatur. Nicht besser, aber auch nicht schlechter als manch andere Mecha



Du darfst nicht vergessen das gerade in Technikforen wie diesem vor allem auf die Gesamtqualität geachtet wird. Es ist super das in der BW oder BWU Cherry MX verbaut sind, sonst wäre es ja auch keine Mecha. Wenn du allerdings die Tastatur mit hochwertigeren Kollegen vergleichst trennt sich schnell die Spreu vom Weizen. In ihrem Preisbereich ist sie trotzdem ne gute Mecha, vor allem für Einsteiger. So kann man später auf was besseres upgraden, wenn man möchte.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

Woran genau machst du den Gesamtqualität fest ?


----------



## conspiracy (19. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Woran genau machst du den Gesamtqualität fest ?


 
Also ersteinmal, bevor ich überhaupt die Tastatur (oder das jeweilige Stück Technik) "bewerte", kommt bei mir zuerst der subjektive Qualitätseindruck  .. also die "Liebe" oder in manchen Fällen "Hass" auf den ersten Blick  Ich muss sagen die BWU spricht mich persönlich schonmal rein optisch nicht so sehr an, weil das Design irgendwo zwischen "Gamingmaschine" und "Schlichtheitscoolness" stecken geblieben ist. Mir persönlich hätte es besser gefallen der Schwerpunkt wäre rein optisch extravaganter gewesen (GAMINGMASCHINE) wie es bei vielen Gaming Tastas der Fall ist, oder sie wäre noch schlichter, ohne diese Teillackoptik und der abgespacten Schriftart. Eine Tastatur muss einem liegen  .. wenn man mal ne Zeit lang einige Tastaturen probiert hat und letztendlich bei mechanischen gelandet ist, dann braucht man nicht lange um zu wissen ob ne Tastatur zu einem passt oder nicht, das war bei der BWU bei mir nicht der Fall, klar es sind MX Blue verbaut, aber irgendwie gefiel mir einfach das Gefühl nicht das ich beim Umgang damit hatte.

Das sind alles sehr subjektive Eindrücke  .. die sind für den einzelnen in jedem Fall wichtig, für mich auch. Allgemeine Qualitätsmerkmale sind für mich bei ner Mecha:



Tastendruckpunkt bzw. Switch
Tastaturgewicht (ich mags generell eher "schwerer", gibt schonmal ein Wertigkeitsgefühl)
Spaltmaße
Kabelverarbeitung (Kabeldicke, Flexibilität, Haltbarkeit)
Keycapverarbeitung und Beschriftung
Allgemeiner Komfort (Schreibgefühl, Haptik)


generell hab ich inwzwischen für mich eh das Gefühl das ich mir nicht die Tastatur aussuche, sondern das die Tastatur mich aussucht  .. du weist einfach wenn du die richtige vor dir liegen hast (sofern man eben schon bisschen Erfahrung hat auf dem Gebiet). Um aber mal auf den Punkt zu kommen .. eben diese Erfahrung mit Tastaturen führt dazu das die BWU eher ne Einsteigermecha ist, weil niemand gerne "downgraded"  .. das heißt für mich .. wer einmal ne höherwertigere Tastatur versuchen konnte, wird meiner Meinung nach mit der BWU nicht mehr glücklich werden


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2012)

Die BWU ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Aber selbst im direkten Vergleich mit meiner kleinen Déck verliert die von der Qualität. Das fängt bei dem Gehäuse an. An den Switches ist ja nichts auszusetzen und auch sonst ist die BWU wirklich eine gute Tastatur.


----------



## Aks-ty (19. April 2012)

Ich würde niemals bestreiten das es keine besseren Tastaturen gibt^^ allerdings muss man auch die Preise beachten ich finde 130 euro aufwärts für eine Tastatur schon ganz schön happig wenn man es mal so betrachtet^^ Hier gild das freie Motto gute sachen kosten gutes Geld 
Ich bin zufrieden mit der BWU 100%ig gibt es bessere Tastaturen allerdings kommt man dann in Preisbereiche wofür sich andere Leute CPU´s oder Grakas kaufen^^ man muss halt immer das Gesamtbild beachten und ich denke das die BWU da nicht schlecht abschneiden wird. Besser geht immer aber es geht auch wesentlich schlechter


----------



## conspiracy (19. April 2012)

Aks-ty schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals bestreiten das es keine besseren Tastaturen gibt^^ allerdings muss man auch die Preise beachten ich finde 130 euro aufwärts für eine Tastatur schon ganz schön happig wenn man es mal so betrachtet^^ Hier gild das freie Motto gute sachen kosten gutes Geld
> Ich bin zufrieden mit der BWU 100%ig gibt es bessere Tastaturen allerdings kommt man dann in Preisbereiche wofür sich andere Leute CPU´s oder Grakas kaufen^^ man muss halt immer das Gesamtbild beachten und ich denke das die BWU da nicht schlecht abschneiden wird. Besser geht immer aber es geht auch wesentlich schlechter


 
Damit hast du vollkommen recht  .. bei mir ist eben inzwischen das Problem das ich Blut geleckt habe, das kann dann leider auch bisschen Teuer werden  Es geht mir auch nicht um Prestige, zum Beispiel zu sagen - Mensch ich hab ne Tastatur für 150 Öcken - oder so, es ist wirklich das einfachste was eine Tastatur einem gibt und was mir wirklich am wichtigsten ist, komfortables und "erholsames" schreiben, ein Wohlfühlen, und damit tu ich mir was gutes  .. für mehr Qualität muss natürlich mehr gezahlt werden, dass ist klar.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. April 2012)

Lass Dich nicht verunsichern, Du hast durchaus das recht mit Deiner BlackWidow Glücklich und Stolz zu sein.
Wenn ich sie von der Verarbeitung mit meinen anderen Brettern vergleiche gibt es da nichts großartiges das mir negativ auffällt. Sicherlich sind Déck, Filco und Topre noch ein wenig "anders" aber dafür ist der Preis bei denen auch deutlich höher. Ich freue mich jedenfalls darüber das Du für Dich eine RICHTIGE Mecha gefunden hast die Dir gefällt!


----------



## Skeksis (19. April 2012)

So ne BW ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Einstiegsdroge, und solange du Spass dran hast: Prima!


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die BWU ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Aber selbst im direkten Vergleich mit meiner kleinen Déck verliert die von der Qualität. Das fängt bei dem Gehäuse an. An den Switches ist ja nichts auszusetzen und auch sonst ist die BWU wirklich eine gute Tastatur.


 
Mein Gehäuse is perfekt verarbeitet... Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass viele andere die Qualität bemängelt haben.
Materialien wirken hochwertig.
Aber wayne. Darum geht es ja nicht in diesem Thread. und ich habe auch keine Lust hier eine Diskussion ála "Wer hat die tollste Tastatur" loszutreten.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2012)

Ich habe mich nach Probesehen,-fühlen,-etc. doch für eine QPad entschieden. Klar die Hat ne gummierte Oberfläche (mir gefällts), aber sie gab mir insgesamt das durchdachtere und wertigere Gefühl. Die Tastatur weiß was sie ist und was sie kann, da war ich mir bei der BWU nicht sicher. Und ich fand die roten MX angenehmer. Aber BW und BWU sind wohl wenige empfehlenswerte Produkte Razers, auch wenn ich persöhnlich  nichts gegen Razer habe (nutze eine Lachesis).


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse is perfekt verarbeitet... Ich habe aber auch gelesen, dass viele andere die Qualität bemängelt haben.
> Materialien wirken hochwertig.


 
Dann bau die BWU mal auseinander. Dann wirkt das Gehäuse nicht mehr so hochwertig.  Der vergleich mit einer Déck ist eh unfair. Das Gehäuse bei meiner Deck ist aus Polycarbonat und die unterseite ist aus Riffelblech.


----------



## Aks-ty (20. April 2012)

@gh0st was hat denn deine Deck gekostet wenn man fragen darf?^^

@Black Mamba warum sollten die BW und die BWU weniger empfehlenswert sein?

Ich kann bis jetzt nichts negatives über BWU berichten aber die Zeit wird es Zeigen ob die das Geld wert wahr^^ Tastaturen sind eh so eine sache für sich der eine schwört auf den Hersteller der andere auf den. Ich persönlich hatte vorher die Razer Lycosa und fand die schon gut obwohl sie in den Tests nicht so gut abgeschnitten hat und selbst mit der Lycosa hatte ich nie probleme. Ich habe mich bewusst für die BWU entschieden obwohl sie bei den Test nicht so gut abschneidet wie andere Tastaturen. Ich mache mir selbst ein Bild davon und für mich ist diese Tastatur sehr gut da sie sich zum einen vom einheitsbrei abhebt und zum anderen hatte ich noch nie mit einem Razer Produkt irgendwelche schwierigkeiten. Zu der besagten qualität kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen. Hier kommen wir wieder zum Motto^^ Besser geht immer schlechter auch^^ und ich wiederhole mich noch einmal^^ Gute sachen kosten auch gutes Geld  Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit der BWU^^


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2012)

Na gut. Die Déck hat was mehr gekostet mit dem DE Layout. 165 Euro. 

Die BWU ist wie schon gesagt eine gute Tastatur. Aber Ich hatte die mal offen. Das Gehäuse ist da doch relativ dünn und empfindlich. Da muss man echt aufpassen wenn die zerlegt.


----------



## Aks-ty (20. April 2012)

ich will ja auch ned Fus-Ro Dah in der Nerd edition spielen  denke mal das die schon halten wird^^


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Dann bau die BWU mal auseinander. Dann wirkt das Gehäuse nicht mehr so hochwertig.  Der vergleich mit einer Déck ist eh unfair. Das Gehäuse bei meiner Deck ist aus Polycarbonat und die unterseite ist aus Riffelblech.


 
Wie bist du denn drauf ?
Muss ich mein Produkt erst auseinanderbauen und dann vergleichen wie wertig sie wirkt ? 
Wenn ich meinen Porsche auseinanderschraube, wirkt er gleich auch nicht mehr so schnell 

Ich glaube dir, dass die Materalien hochwertiger sind bei der Deck. und ich habe auch zugegeben wirklich viel negatives über meine Black Widow gelesen. Zum Glück habe ich diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (21. April 2012)

Technisch gesehen ist die BW auch gut. Bei den meisten mechanischen Tastaturen ist ja der Unterschied nur die Bauqualität der Gehäuse und die Qualität der Keycaps.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Muss ich mein Produkt erst auseinanderbauen und dann vergleichen wie wertig sie wirkt ?


Nein, muss man nicht. Wenn man dies aber macht, da muss ich gh0st76 recht geben, fällt einem da schon so einiges auf. Das hat aber keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die zusammengebaute Tastatur diese wirkt durchaus stabil.
Das gleiche ist übrigens auch bei den Stabilisatoren der Fall. Bei der BlackWidow sind Costar Stabilisatoren unter den größeren Key's verbaut ähnlich wie bei einer Filco. Allerdings sind die verwendeten Drähte im Vergleich derart dünn das es mich wundert das die Dinger überhaupt funktionieren... Sie tun aber anstandslos und unauffällig ihren dienst.

Genauso hat die BlackWidow auch Technisch ihre Mängel. Eine Gaming Tastatur mit 2KRO... Sie hat allerdings einen optimierten W-A-S-D Bereich und bietet hier ein 6KRO, zählt man noch die 2 Modifier dazu kommt man auf 8 Key's die man in dem Bereich gleichzeitig bedienen kann, damit sollte jeder Erdenbürger klarkommen.

Also wenn man genau hinschaut findet man da schon einiges, das ist aber alles jammern auf recht hohem Niveau. Trotz der genannten punkte halte ich die BlackWidow für eine gute solide und empfehlenswerte Tastatur.


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen ist die BW auch gut. Bei den meisten mechanischen Tastaturen ist ja der Unterschied nur die Bauqualität der Gehäuse und die Qualität der Keycaps.


 
Und woran erkenne ich jetzt als normaler Erdenbürger genau, wie hochwertig meine Keycaps sind ?


----------



## gh0st76 (22. April 2012)

Bei der BWU sind das ganz normale Keycaps mit schwarzer Beschichtung wo die Schrift ausgelasert wurde. Ansonsten kommt das immer drarauf an wie alt die Tastatur ist oder was der Hersteller verwendet. Meine K1 die ich noch im Regal liegen habe hat normale Caps wo die Schrift mit Farbe gefüllt ist. Ältere K1 Tastaturen hatten wohl noch Doubleshots.


----------



## Superwip (22. April 2012)

Bei allen Streitereien über Details bei Optik und Verarbeitung würde ich dennoch betonen, dass die Schalter den wichtigsten Unterschied ausmachen.

_Ich_ würde beispielsweise etwa so manche Rubberdome oder Kuppelschalter Tastatur den linearen schwarzen oder roten Cherry MX Schaltern vorziehen... um sich davon wirklich ein Bild zu machen muss man aber verschiedene Arten erst eine Weile getestet haben.


----------



## moparcrazy (22. April 2012)

Logisch das die Art des Switch beim Tippgefühl den größten unterschied macht, es spielen aber eben auch noch andere Dinge eine große rolle. Eine Filco mit Blue Switch fühlt sich einfach noch anders an als eine BlackWidow, allerdings kostet sie auch gut das doppelte (wenn man von der unbeleuchteten BW ausgeht). Auch die Keycaps spielen eine große rolle, ich habe einen Satz PBT Key's für meine Filco und damit fühlt sie sich nochmal anders an und klingt auch anders. Mit dem Switch trifft man also nur quasi eine grobe Vorauswahl.


----------

